# HDVR2 version 6.3e



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I forced a phone call on both of my HDVR2 DVRs last night and saw "Pending Restart" on each. I restarted each receiver, and after about 25 minutes total, each HDVR2 was updated from 6.2a to *version 6.3e* ...

Attached are some screen caps - sorry for the poor quality, but the HDVR2s are connected to my oldest TVs!

I couldn't find anything different from 6.2a, so does anyone know what is in this update?

Anyone else receive this update automatically or via forced phone call?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It targets two things:

The box erroring out when there is more then 200 messages

Some improvements to the Season Passe functions


----------



## bto4wd (Apr 17, 2007)

So no CEs for Tivo units?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bto4wd said:


> So no CEs for Tivo units?


No, the TiVo update procedure doesn't allow a similar CE style.

Their updates MUST be authorized by individual TSN (TiVo Service Numbers)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

First of all, kudos to DIRECTV for continuing to update these units. I had an HDVR2 until 2005. I think they went out of manufacture in 2004. 

Second of all kudos to Drew for still taking an active maintenance role on this hardware. Drew, buddy, with all the time you spend on the HR20, it's nice to know you go old school every so often!


----------



## jdmac29 (Jan 6, 2006)

I ordered the Samsung sir s4040 from CC last week and got it installed last night. 
Sorry but this is my first tivo, my first dvr was the hr20-700. 
How do I download the new update. 
thanks
Jdmac29


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You tell it to make it's daily phone call.

If you have already been authorized to download the version, it will download and install. If not... unless you want to hack the unit, there is no way to truely FORCE the update (like there is on the DirecTV receivers)


----------



## dtremain (Mar 3, 2004)

jdmac29 said:


> I ordered the Samsung sir s4040 from CC last week and got it installed last night.
> Sorry but this is my first tivo, my first dvr was the hr20-700.
> How do I download the new update.
> thanks
> Jdmac29


As long as it is hooked up to the phone line, it will do it itself within a week or so. Or, you can do as suggested above and force the call if you are in a hurry.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> First of all, kudos to DIRECTV for continuing to update these units. I had an HDVR2 until 2005. I think they went out of manufacture in 2004.
> 
> Second of all kudos to Drew for still taking an active maintenance role on this hardware. Drew, buddy, with all the time you spend on the HR20, it's nice to know you go old school every so often!




I actually only found this update by accident ...

I recently relocated several DVRs around, and one HDVR2 had been in it's new home for a few weeks, but wasn't hooked up to a phone line. I finally ran a phone line to it and forced the phone call, and noticed the pending start. I then forced a call on the 2nd HDVR2 and got the same result.

I haven't tried forcing calls oh my two HR10s ... I may try those before I go to bed tonight.


----------



## jdmac29 (Jan 6, 2006)

The tivo did the call last night and I got 6.2 so I guess maybe tonight or later in the week I will get the 6.3 
Thanks for the info. 
Jdmac29


----------



## dtremain (Mar 3, 2004)

jdmac29 said:


> The tivo did the call last night and I got 6.2 so I guess maybe tonight or later in the week I will get the 6.3
> Thanks for the info.
> Jdmac29


You're welcome. Welcome aboard by the way. Once you get used to having a DVR and you let it change how you watch tv, you'll never want to go back. It truly is TV your way.


----------



## dthreet (Jun 6, 2006)

hmm. I am suprised this has not gotten much press on the threads. Usually anytime there is a software update on Directv Tivos people have a culture shock. I have done rolled back my dvr's. Just keep looking hoping there will be tricks on getting other stuff to work with out dvr going in a book cycle.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=93474


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Please continue the discussion in the sticky thread.


----------

